# It rained and these came out of the flowerbed



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Do these indicate I have some sort of issue in the flowerbed?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

If the plants aren't damaged don't sweat it.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

@BobLovesGrass thanks!


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Slugs and snails in my mulch beds come out at night when it rains during the hot and humid months. They attack my hydrangea leaves and do a lot of damage. I carefully use a very small amount of hi-yield slug and snail bait to take care of them.


----------

